

Ask HN: Pls review my start-up Leads Genie. - nat0h

Anyone who reviews my startup and would value the service can have a free 12 month subscription.<p>&quot;Leads Genie increases the volume of website leads generated from a B2B website.&quot;<p>On average 2% of B2B website visitors complete a CTA. Leads Genie lifts this insight and identifies 10-15% of Companies that visit a B2B website. These visitors&#x2F;leads are presented via a web interface for customers to follow up.<p>Our site is: www.leadsgenie.co.uk and you can email me directly for a free login at nathan@leadsgenie.co.uk
======
nat0h
why has this been posted to general news when the question is pre-fixed with
Ask HN: ?

